
Myths and Facts of the Unity Game Engine - stesch
http://blog.theknightsofunity.com/myths-and-facts-of-unity-game-engine/
======
unsignedqword
This really doesn't tell me anything about Unity, especially in respect to
other solutions.

 _\- Unity is only for games_

Who said they were? You can find lots of examples of game engines being used
for other applications, such as in Archviz, non-game simulation areas,
interactive art, etc.

 _\- You can only do small games with Unity_

Again, who said this? If an engine is free and well supported you might find a
lot of smaller games on it, but that's not indicative of the engine as a
whole. If you're planning on making a large game, the question you'd be asking
is not whether you can make a larger game in Unity, but whether it's
appropriate for your larger game in particular.

 _\- Unity is worse than Unreal Engine_

Now that's a opinion if I've ever heard of one. Also, you don't need to use
C++ to use Unreal. UE4 natively supports Blueprint scripting out of the box (I
wouldn't recommend making a game completely in a visual programming language
to begin with, anyway). Support for interacting with Unreal through other
languages (JavaScript, Nim, etc.) has shown significant progress in the
community.

 _\- You don’t need programming knowledge to use Unity_

Many of the popular free engines nowadays have some form of visual programming
feature. You'd be severely hurting yourself trying to accomplish a bigger
problem using visual languages only, however.

 _\- All Unity games looks the same_

Some gamers enormously conflate a game's art with its engine, which is
completely wrong. Bad art will look bad in any environment - any developer
would know that.

 _\- Unity has a lot of bugs_

That's an incredibly vague statement that you can apply to just about any
large software project, not even just game engines.

